# Halfling names



## Berk (Dec 15, 2002)

Looking for a good halfling name for my new character for tomorrow. My brain is so dead atm, been a freaky creepy saturday. Anyways, if ya'll can come up with some neat halfthing names would be sweet. =o)


----------



## caudor (Dec 15, 2002)

How about:  Poot Tea-leaf

You'll be famous.


----------



## Terraism (Dec 15, 2002)

Just stealing a few from the _Hero Builder's Guidebook_...



> Alton, Astin, Barthony, Bertik, Bree, Chandry, Crowley, Dee, Dekker, Dobb, Eldren, Fenton, Hesselwhite, Jaq, Jenkin, Kelsoe, Kemble, Ketta, Lollard, Ludwedge, Lyly, Lynwerd, Marlow, Nashe, Orlane, Pence, Quettery, Quinn, Reswald, Syler, Talbot, Tarby, Taum, Tavi, Tella, Thorne, Tibbs, Tilbury, Tillyard, Tish, Tuck, Tyldan, Valens, Warwyck, Wim.


----------



## garyh (Dec 15, 2002)

Check out ENWorld member Maraxle's name generator.  It has random names for all sorts of things, from different PC races, to taverns, magic items, spells, and mercenary companies.  Highly recommended!!


----------



## Aldymnor (Dec 15, 2002)

(adjective) (body part)
(adjective) (animal)
(animal) (body part)

 Works for me.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 15, 2002)

Pretend your a frenchmen with an I! of 80 that grew up in england, and it will be much easier.

Seriously, though, all the Halfling names seem to be baroque english-french hybrids, spelled wrong.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 15, 2002)

Aldymnor said:
			
		

> *(adjective) (body part)
> (adjective) (animal)
> (animal) (body part)
> 
> Works for me. *




Stupendous Fibula?
Antirevolutionary Spotted Warbler?
African Ant Forehead?

I don't get it . . .


----------



## Geoffrey (Dec 15, 2002)

I seem to remember that J. R. R. Tolkien wrote that he wished he would have given all the Hobbits/Halflings middle-class English names. Consequently, the best source for Halfling names are Charles Dickens novels.

Example: Theodore Scommins


----------



## Berk (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks for all the help everyone. =o) Now to narrow down all the different names. Think I'm gonna go with what one of my friends suggested, Ottis Hillstomper. =o) Suits the char a bit since he is also a half-dragon.


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 15, 2002)

There's a model named Allie Baggett.  I always thought that was Hobbitesque.


----------



## Bonehoard Taffer (Dec 15, 2002)

Geoffrey said:
			
		

> *I seem to remember that J. R. R. Tolkien wrote that he wished he would have given all the Hobbits/Halflings middle-class English names. Consequently, the best source for Halfling names are Charles Dickens novels.
> 
> Example: Theodore Scommins *





Wow, good tip!!!  Those do sound Hobbitesque.  I like it.  But what if you don't want your hobbits sounding like LotR characters?


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 15, 2002)

Bonehoard Taffer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Wow, good tip!!!  Those do sound Hobbitesque.  I like it.  But what if you don't want your hobbits sounding like LotR characters? *




Then name them any way but that way.   

Say, you're the guy coming up with that real gloomy type homebrew, right?  You want the halfling names to reflect that kind of mood?


----------



## Bonehoard Taffer (Dec 15, 2002)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then name them any way but that way.
> 
> Say, you're the guy coming up with that real gloomy type homebrew, right?  You want the halfling names to reflect that kind of mood? *





Well, maybe I could borrow the names of Dickens villains  


Seriously, I think it's a great idea.  I will probably use it at some point, because even though those names might not be for everyone.  I like it.  One reason it is so good is that if the halfling names follow that pattern then there is a sense of continuity in the halfling community and it's a really nice touch.  Likewise you could do other things as well along those lines.  Norse or Germanic names for dwarves and Celtic names for elves, for example.


----------



## Bonehoard Taffer (Dec 15, 2002)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then name them any way but that way.
> 
> Say, you're the guy coming up with that real gloomy type homebrew, right?  You want the halfling names to reflect that kind of mood? *





Gee, does it sound that gloomy?  I don't want to go overboard.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 15, 2002)

I play a lot of halflings, and all of them usually get the nickname lunch.

So one time I decided to call him lunch, in a different language, I chose french. Then it's dejeuner, however Breakfast in french is Petit Dejeuner, so that became my name. We all had a good laugh.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 15, 2002)

Bonehoard Taffer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Gee, does it sound that gloomy?  I don't want to go overboard. *




No, it doesn't.  It sounds like a really neat world to adventure in.    In fact, I think you should try to get it published once you have it polished up.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 15, 2002)

What I do for halfling names is use this formula:

Firstname=normal human name
Lastname= (plant name)(body part) or (plant name)(geographical feature)

So you have names like Ernie Heathertoes or Alton Oakhill.  Of course, these do sound very Tolkien-esque, so if you don't want that feel, this method isn't much help.


----------



## hong (Dec 15, 2002)

The Middle-Earth name generator:

http://www.barrowdowns.com/middleearthname.asp


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 15, 2002)

The best halfling name I've seen is Tomerrik TwelveToes.

He would have to explain to everyone he mey he didn't actually have 12 toes.   It was pretty funny.

"Howdy, I'm Tom Twelvetoes.  Just a family name, really."


----------



## Terra_Ferax_Mark (Dec 16, 2002)

Berk said:
			
		

> *Looking for a good halfling name for my new character for tomorrow. My brain is so dead atm, been a freaky creepy saturday. Anyways, if ya'll can come up with some neat halfthing names would be sweet. =o) *




Halfling Name Tables

more than 1800 female names (i.e. 18 tables with 100 names each, plus a table with less than 100 names) 
more than 800 female nicknames, 
more than 1900 male names, 
more than 800 male nicknames, 
and more than 1900 surnames.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 16, 2002)

Some of the hobbit names from LOTR were taken from such medieval languages or even older languages.  (Frodo is derived, as I recall, from Old High German, and was originally Froda.  (A male name.  OHG,as I recall, had a few male names with -a endings.) Fredegar, as in Fredegar Bolger, is also of Germanic origin while I believe Peregrin was derived from Burgundian.  

So, one solution to halfling names is to work with real world names and possibly make alterations to them.  Remember, the same name can sound different in various dialects of a language.  Also, you can play around with a name.  Many of the names in the World of Greyhawk are based on real world names, sometimes spelled backwards.  Dwarmij.  Zagyg. 

My advice is to chose whatever method works for your campaign.


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 16, 2002)

I tend to make my halflings have a jokey last name. I just ran a pugilist named Milos "Noseby" Featherbeater. Always introducing himself as Milos, ". . but now that ya knows me, call me Noseby." He was a major contender in halfling boxing circles about to be in a title match for the paperweight crown. 

A friend of maine had a gnome barbarian named Badgerpaw that was pretty darn neat.


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Dec 22, 2002)

I always had weird halfling names. Well usually. Previous halflings included:

Dirk Farrell- a running joke in my gaming group was every campaign had to have a Dirk in it. Dunno where that one started other than from Dragon's Lair. Another running joke was the Farrell family that were a tad psycho (they had 'visions'). One player had always named his character after a famous basketball player with the Farrell family name, even if he was a dwarf, orc, elf, etc. Strange family tree.

Akuna Matata - from Lion King. Catchphrase was "No worries." 

Klaatu Barada Nikto - from The Day the Earth Stood Still and Army of Darkness. IIRC he had a relative named Ash and a pet named Gort.

Rupert Ignacious Pendleton - from a list of really weird names. Also his initials spelled RIP like others on the list to make stuff like DEA, DOA, MIA, MCI, etc.

Humperdink H(umperdink). Humperdink III - from Prince Humperdink of The Princess Bride with some Hunter Hearst Helmsley (WWE's HHH) influence. Also from the same list as Rupert.

Brother Peldin Thistlefoot of the Black Lotus Order - My first 3E character who was also a monk. The DM even suggested all halflings should have some sort of foot in the last name.

Rygel Quinn Dargo (current rogue) - Rygel and Dargo are Farscape characters.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2002)

I play a halfling in the PBP non-iconics adventure, who is simply named Taz.

I also play a halfling in our P&P D&D campaign currently, who is named Lorian Lightfoot.

And I once created a halfling ranger with the name Wheeny.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 23, 2002)

Will Travel

So when asked. " I am Will travel. "


----------

